# Favorite tea varieties/brands??



## Bayreuth (Jan 20, 2015)

My favorite brand is Twinnings (although I've been drinking it for years now and can't say that I have tried many more). I drink their Black tea (Red box, English breakfast) for breakfast and Darjeeling or Hornimans green tea in the afternoon. Any recommendations?? What teas do you drink??


----------



## Cosmos (Jun 28, 2013)

Only specific brand I can think of is Tazo, only for their herbal stuff. Mint is my favorite, but they also have one called "Zen" which is a mix of green tea and lemongrass and mint that's pretty good.

I don't care for green tea, but I'll have black tea every once in a while. I also love rooibos


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

I prefer it as tea powder.









We have a special chain store here, the Grene Sisters, selling all sorts of things and utensils, including very economical, flavour-rich teas, that you pack yourself from a stand. There´s a mix called Bailey, with a very creamy, mildly sweet and spiced flavour, which I like in particular.

At times, other flavours from different labels are nice to try out - such as Cai or Quince, for example. I also make my own, strong one with just ginger powder, sugar, and some juice. Feels good for one´s throat.

Once visited what seemed to be the original, backyard Kusmi teashop in Paris - a surprisingly unpretentious, down-to earth and garage-like place, should it exist nowadays too. Some of their teas aren´t much to my liking, though.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Bayreuth said:


> My favorite brand is Twinnings (although I've been drinking it for years now and can't say that I have tried many more). I drink their Black tea (Red box, English breakfast) for breakfast and Darjeeling or Hornimans green tea in the afternoon. Any recommendations?? What teas do you drink??


This ( in red) and a local brand in the afternoon :cheers:


----------



## Pat Fairlea (Dec 9, 2015)

Stick to herbal infusions! Remember Proudhon's wise words "Proper tea is theft"


----------



## SarahNorthman (Nov 19, 2014)

Bayreuth said:


> My favorite brand is Twinnings (although I've been drinking it for years now and can't say that I have tried many more). I drink their Black tea (Red box, English breakfast) for breakfast and Darjeeling or Hornimans green tea in the afternoon. Any recommendations?? What teas do you drink??


This is something I could go on all day about! I have said red box Bayreuth! The 50 count of that and Earl Grey. I do like Twinings, I also like getting my tea from the English Tea Store. Their brand of tea is really good. And on the American side I do like Celestial. They tend to do a lot of fruity tea and I am not a fan of that kind of stuff. So unless its there and thats all there is I wont drink it. I prefer black tea, earl grey (earl grey cream is fantastic!), chamomile, I like mint teas, green teas (matcha is great), some white teas.....and I am sure there are more.


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2016)

Earl Grey for me too; a decent one like Twinings.


----------



## Dr Johnson (Jun 26, 2015)

Assam. Tesco's "Finest" or Twinings.

Occasionally Darjeeling.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

I buy Twinings for my SO. She hasn't grimaced, and still calls me her beloved Darjeeling, so I guess SO likes it.
I never touch the stuff.


----------



## Dr Johnson (Jun 26, 2015)

hpowders said:


> I buy Twinings for my SO. She hasn't grimaced, and still calls me her beloved Darjeeling, so I guess SO likes it.
> *I never touch the stuff*.


That's not because you are afraid that fish get up to something unsavoury in it, is it?


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Dr Johnson said:


> That's not because you are afraid that fish get up to something unsavoury in it, is it?


I'm a strong black coffee drinker, plain and simple. The high caffeine mg.'s assures I can fairly parry any and all attempts from TC posters to knock me over. Maximum alertness.


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2016)

hpowders said:


> I'm a strong black coffee drinker, plain and simple. The high caffeine mg.'s assures I can fairly parry any and all attempts from TC posters to knock me over. Maximum alertness.


So glad I didn't mention silver needle white tea.


----------



## Rhombic (Oct 28, 2013)

I'll have Twinings for the usual, unpretentious tea (with milk), especially English Breakfast but Assam is nice for that purpose.

Now, for the somewhat picky palate and when I'm up for some comfort drinking, relaxed and willing to enjoy instead of just as a "companion" for when I work/compose/study, I'll go for some Pu-Erh teas, earthier Oolong teas and the occasional white one -- no milk, no sugar. But well, tea is tea after all. It's putting some leaves in hot solvent and drinking it, there's not that much magic around it anyway. Though, as a chemistry student, it surely is uniquely interesting.


----------



## Bayreuth (Jan 20, 2015)

Heat is coming. What about iced tea?? Do you fellas like it?? How do you prepare your iced tea??


----------



## SarahNorthman (Nov 19, 2014)

Bayreuth said:


> Heat is coming. What about iced tea?? Do you fellas like it?? How do you prepare your iced tea??


With me, Iced tea is made in the sun. Or as we call it Sun tea. :3 I tend to make the whole batch a bit on the strong side, and unsweetened. I still prefer my tea to be somewhat bitter, so people get to sweeten their own round here.


----------



## Jeffrey Smith (Jan 2, 2016)

I have been buying some of the herbal teas/infusions from this line
https://www.zhenas.com/collections/glass-jars.html?p=1
But loose tea in general is not easy to find outside a Chinese grocery.

For regular tea, I usually use Twining's Irish Breakfast. English Breakfast and Earl Grey are too strong for my stomach, somehow. When I use herbal bagged tea, it's usually mint or chamomile tea from Celestial Seasonings or Twining's.

And from experience: linden tea is a good diuretic.


----------



## Headphone Hermit (Jan 8, 2014)

Harrods - no, really - Harrods sells tea that is much, much better than Twinings (and far more expensive also, but I probably spend more each day watching Sky than I do on tea in a week).

But when I run out, I drink Twinings for Earl Grey and Booths (local supermarket) for Lapsang Souchong. And there is a jar of PG (Builder's Tea) for visitors who prefer industrial tea.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

I´m a bit mystified of the former remark regarding loose tea as difficult to obtain outside Chinese groceries - is that really so anywhere?

("Loose tea" is probably a much better wording than my own previous one, talking about "tea powder" ...)


----------



## Rhombic (Oct 28, 2013)

joen_cph said:


> ("Loose tea" is probably a much better wording than my own previous one, talking about "tea powder" ...)


(I'm guessing that loose tea implies whole-leaf loose tea, appearing as -dry- rolled up leaves)

I forgot to mention Yorkshire Tea!


----------



## Wood (Feb 21, 2013)

My last batch of fine teas all came from Fortnum & Mason:

Green Jasmine
Sencha
Smoky Earl Grey (highly recommended)
Breakfast blend
Tie guan yin oolong

Green tea should only be infused for two minutes and with water somewhat below boiling temperature, otherwise it is highly astringent. A large amount should be used, 10-12g per mug. Multiple infusions are possible, up to six, after rinsing the leaves with the first mug of hot water. Green tea is particularly nice cold. Supermarket green tea isn't worth the trouble.

Loose leaf Yorkshire Tea is my daily drinker.


----------



## SarahNorthman (Nov 19, 2014)

Wood said:


> My last batch of fine teas all came from Fortnum & Mason:
> 
> Green Jasmine
> Sencha
> ...


I'm gonna have to try that smoky Earl Grey. Where can you get it?


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

I really love Rooibos (technically not a tea I guess), but lately I have trouble finding it locally. It just tastes like healthy goodness.

I have to cut back on coffee from now on so I'll be investing in more proper teas. I like the smokey flavors of Oolong and Lapsang souchong.


----------



## Wood (Feb 21, 2013)

SarahNorthman said:


> I'm gonna have to try that smoky Earl Grey. Where can you get it?


https://www.fortnumandmason.com/products/smoky-earl-grey-tea?taxon_id=625

It works well without milk using 1.5 to 2 teaspoons for a large pot, or shovelling it in if adding milk.

Enjoy!


----------



## Headphone Hermit (Jan 8, 2014)

joen_cph said:


> I´m a bit mystified of the former remark regarding loose tea as difficult to obtain outside Chinese groceries - is that really so anywhere?
> 
> ("Loose tea" is probably a much better wording than my own previous one, talking about "tea powder" ...)


Dunno  but he lives in Florida, so maybe that is how it is there?

I only know about England and Poland - and in both countries it is reasonably easy to find tea shops where you can buy a variety of types of loose tea (and coffee)


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

Yes, BTW my impression is that food options and culture in Polish cities, including imported stuff, ecological stuff and local specialties, have almost exploded in recent years. 
Prague also has a good deal of specialized tea shops and tea-rooms of various kinds.


----------



## Jeffrey Smith (Jan 2, 2016)

Headphone Hermit said:


> Dunno  but he lives in Florida, so maybe that is how it is there?
> 
> I only know about England and Poland - and in both countries it is reasonably easy to find tea shops where you can buy a variety of types of loose tea (and coffee)


So it is. Of course, tea began in Britain. My local supermarket has several shelves of tea and herbals, almost all bags and satchets. For nonherbal loose tea, it gives one choice: Twinings Earl Grey in tins. The Zhina's I posted earlier is new, and they only offer three or four options from that line. The local organic market is slightly better: they offer three loose black teas, some loose herbals, and loads of satchet teas. Whole Foods has one option for loose chamomile, and some chai tea.

I was amused by your reference to PG: here it is sold as a sort of archetypal British tea.


----------



## Sloe (May 9, 2014)

Headphone Hermit said:


> Dunno  but he lives in Florida, so maybe that is how it is there?
> 
> I only know about England and Poland - and in both countries it is reasonably easy to find tea shops where you can buy a variety of types of loose tea (and coffee)


It could be said that they are much more into drinking tea than coffee in Poland.
Coffee is also rather expensive and is sold in 250 gram packages instead of 500 gram so it is not something people drink much.


----------



## SarahNorthman (Nov 19, 2014)

I didn't know it was hard to find loose leaf tea here in the states. I can find it fairly easy. Though I tend to go out of my way to find good teas.


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2016)

Jeffrey Smith said:


> So it is. Of course, tea began in Britain. My local supermarket has several shelves of tea and herbals, almost all bags and satchets. For nonherbal loose tea, it gives one choice: Twinings Earl Grey in tins. The Zhina's I posted earlier is new, and they only offer three or four options from that line. The local organic market is slightly better: they offer three loose black teas, some loose herbals, and loads of satchet teas. Whole Foods has one option for loose chamomile, and some chai tea.
> 
> I was amused by your reference to PG: here it is sold as a sort of archetypal British tea.


I thought tea began in China?!?!

PG is indeed archetypal British tea. Big, popular, builder's tea.


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2016)

For the record! - in the UK, any shop that sells a range of tea is very likely to sell loose tea / leaves in bags. Certainly all the national chain supermarkets.


----------



## Dr Johnson (Jun 26, 2015)

Wood said:


> My last batch of fine teas all came from Fortnum & Mason:
> 
> Green Jasmine
> Sencha
> ...


The last time I sent the chauffeur to Fortnum's for tea the Maybach was towed away.:devil:


----------



## Wood (Feb 21, 2013)

Dr Johnson said:


> The last time I sent the chauffeur to Fortnum's for tea the Maybach was towed away.:devil:


Drinking fine tea is just so delightfully bourgeois. It makes one think back to when we owned all the plantations, when the sun never set on..............


----------



## Headphone Hermit (Jan 8, 2014)

Sloe said:


> It could be said that they are much more into drinking tea than coffee in Poland.
> Coffee is also rather expensive and is sold in 250 gram packages instead of 500 gram so it is not something people drink much.


Poles do drink tea a lot - usually black, sometimes with lemon, but coffee is also commonly drunk and has been served in every house that I have visited in the last 14 years. Maybe Sloe was right a long time ago, but not now - it is widely drunk in ordinary households


----------



## Pat Fairlea (Dec 9, 2015)

Well this is all very genteel and erudite, but I still cannot stand Earl Grey. Tea should not tart itself up in cheap scent.


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2016)

Pat Fairlea said:


> Well this is all very genteel and erudite, but I still cannot stand Earl Grey. Tea should not tart itself up in cheap scent.


In that case, I wouldn't be a tea drinker!


----------



## Wood (Feb 21, 2013)

Wood said:


> Drinking fine tea is just so delightfully bourgeois. It makes one think back to when we owned all the plantations, when the sun never set on..............


...the Hackney Empire?!?!


----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

I am my mother's son and so tea is always loose leaf and the pot is always pre-warmed. It is brewed for a minimum of 5 minutes, and my tea is not for the faint-hearted.

That established, my 'base' tea these days is Sainsbury's Organic (1 scoop per person) to which I then add about half as much again of some Booths' (see Headphone Hermit's post #17) black tea - Assam, Darjeeling, Orange Pekoe or Lapsang Souchong, though Mrs. Vox will not drink any Lapsang-infused blend so that is an occasional private pleasure.

I think it may be clear by now that I have no time for weak, effete tea... 

In summer I do like green tea too, and as Wood suggests, different brewing rules apply as this quickly becomes too astringent if left on the leaves for too long.


----------



## Headphone Hermit (Jan 8, 2014)

Pat Fairlea said:


> Well this is all very genteel and erudite, but I still cannot stand Earl Grey. Tea should not tart itself up in cheap scent.


so .... Builder's Tea for you then ... if you were ever to be invited :tiphat:


----------



## Wood (Feb 21, 2013)

TurnaboutVox said:


> I am my mother's son and so tea is always loose leaf and the pot is always pre-warmed. It is brewed for a minimum of 5 minutes, and my tea is not for the faint-hearted.
> 
> That established, my 'base' tea these days is Sainsbury's Organic (1 scoop per person) to which I then add about half as much again of some Booths' (see Headphone Hermit's post #17) black tea - Assam, Darjeeling, Orange Pekoe or Lapsang Souchong, though Mrs. Vox will not drink any Lapsang-infused blend so that is an occasional private pleasure.
> 
> ...


Does the flavour of the Darjeeling come through when you blend it with crushed black tea? It sounds like a good idea, Darjeeling on its own can be a bit light.


----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

Wood said:


> Does the flavour of the Darjeeling come through when you blend it with crushed black tea? It sounds like a good idea, Darjeeling on its own can be a bit light.


I've been more successful with the Assam and Lapsang blends, to be honest, but providing you use enough Darjeeling (maybe more like 50:50), yes, it comes through.


----------



## Pat Fairlea (Dec 9, 2015)

Headphone Hermit said:


> so .... Builder's Tea for you then ... if you were ever to be invited :tiphat:


Nowt wrong wi't builders' tea, though I prefer English Breakfast or a good Assam. I just think tea should smell of tea, not of a cheap aftershave.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Twinings Assam tea is the sine qua non in our household - I have also tried their English Breakfast Tea, which is nice. 

Clipper Green Tea with lemon is very good.

In my student days when I had Chinese friends, I used to like 'Iron Kwan Yin' tea.


----------



## Sloe (May 9, 2014)

Headphone Hermit said:


> Poles do drink tea a lot - usually black, sometimes with lemon, but coffee is also commonly drunk and has been served in every house that I have visited in the last 14 years. Maybe Sloe was right a long time ago, but not now - it is widely drunk in ordinary households


I did it was not widely drunk but I would say it is drunk less than in other countries. I have been to Poland too I have also lived with a Polish woman and it is certainly more of a tea country than a coffee country.

Personally I only drink tea when I am away at gatherings because I think most people are so lousy at brewing coffee then I prefer tea without flavourings.


----------



## SarahNorthman (Nov 19, 2014)

Pat Fairlea said:


> Nowt wrong wi't builders' tea, though I prefer English Breakfast or a good Assam. I just think tea should smell of tea, not of a cheap aftershave.


I am positive I am one of those who likes tea that smells of cheap aftershave, but I love this comment. Made me laugh.


----------



## Ilarion (May 22, 2015)

Milky Oolong Tea...The real mccoy here is quite expensive...my wife and I are so addicted to it...


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

Has anyone been visiting or seen tea plantations as tourists, by the way?

Me not.


----------



## Antiquarian (Apr 29, 2014)

PG Tips. Good and fast. Typhoo used to be good, but hasn't been since the late 1980s.


----------



## Pat Fairlea (Dec 9, 2015)

SarahNorthman said:


> I am positive I am one of those who likes tea that smells of cheap aftershave, but I love this comment. Made me laugh.


I am delighted to hear it. Debates around personal tastes and preferences should never be taken seriously.
Except, of course, on the subject of celery.


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

Any flavorful black tea -- Twinings or Bigelow English Breakfast or English Teatime especially. American teabags (Salada, Tetley, Red Rose) will do in a pinch but only if there's nothing else around. Never Lipton. (And coffee is an absolutely ghastly liquid!)


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

Wife prefers Earl Gray green teas. I only drink hot tea when dining at Asian restaurants. 

I'm an iced tea person most of the time, and for that I use Lipton gallon sized bags. I make refrigerator tea, using filtered cold water; the tea 'brews' in total darkness and cools down at the same time. I remove the tea bag after 12 hours and enjoy.


----------



## mstar (Aug 14, 2013)

Following up on the "Do you like mushrooms" thread?...
(Am I the only one who notices a trend?)


----------



## Xaltotun (Sep 3, 2010)

I like almost everything except cheap and just plain bad tea. Favourites include Milky Oolong, Lapsang Souchong, Yunnan, green and yellow tea. It's funny to surprise people with green tea, most people still can't make it properly so they think it tastes bad. Then when you give them properly cooked green tea they are just astonished.


----------



## clockworkmurderer (Apr 15, 2016)

I really like Twinings Irish Breakfast. And Darjeeling, of course. I take it with a spoonful of unfiltered honey; tis easily the tastiest thing I have most days.


----------



## Headphone Hermit (Jan 8, 2014)

Ilarion said:


> Milky Oolong Tea...The real mccoy here is quite expensive...my wife and I are so addicted to it...


milky? Milky?

no ..... please ..... that is barbaric :lol:


----------



## Rhombic (Oct 28, 2013)

Just thought that I might chip in whilst enjoying my (loose leaf) Russian Caravan blend...


----------



## Figleaf (Jun 10, 2014)

Wood said:


> Drinking fine tea is just so delightfully bourgeois. It makes one think back to when we owned all the plantations, when the sun never set on..............


I'm shocked that a sturdy Wessex lad like yourself would drink anything so effeminate. Surely this should be more your 'cup of tea':

http://www.manuretea.com/

:devil:


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

Only this Rooibos natural tea brand from the Aldi, please


----------

